# [RISOLTO] libtool errore versione (version mismatch)

## NuKe-

>>> emerge (1 of 54) media-libs/lcms-1.12 to /

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... strip

checking for correct ltmain.sh version... no

*** Gentoo sanity check failed! ***

*** libtool.m4 and ltmain.sh have a version mismatch! ***

*** (libtool.m4 = 1.5.10, ltmain.sh = 1.5) ***

Please run:

  libtoolize --copy --force

if appropriate, please contact the maintainer of this

package (or your distribution) for help.

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/lcms-1.12/work/lcms-1.12/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-libs/lcms-1.12 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status 

message.

ho trovato qualcosa su google ma non trovo nessun fix.

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi? Per la cronaca e una gentoo compilata a 64bit.

NuKe

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai provato a fare quello che dice?

 *Quote:*   

> Please run:
> 
> libtoolize --copy --force 

 

----------

## NuKe-

di ecco l'output

NuKefisso root # libtoolize --copy --force

libtoolize: `configure.ac' does not exist

Try `libtoolize --help' for more information.

ho anche provato altri comandi del genere letti su google ma sempre errori simili.

----------

## Dhaki

Io per ovviare a questo in genere mettevo quel comando all'interno dell'ebuild, come appena sotto src_compile e andava

----------

## NuKe-

Grazie ora va benissimo

Se puo servire a qualcuno scrivo il pezzo dell'ebuild modificato

```
[...]

src_compile() {

libtoolize --copy --force

   econf \

      --disable-dependency-tracking \

      `use_with jpeg` \

      `use_with tiff` \

      `use_with zlib` \

      `use_with python` || die

   emake || die "emake failed"

}

[...]
```

EDIT by randomaze: ho aggiunto un pó di bbcode per migliorare la leggibilitá  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

lo stesso problema si presenta con linphone-vv e la soluzione è la stessa (scusa fedeliallalinea)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> lo stesso problema si presenta con linphone-vv e la soluzione è la stessa (scusa fedeliallalinea)

 

Prossima volta cerca di fare una ricerca  :Wink: 

----------

## cotlod

Scusate, io ho lo stesso problema emergendo modplugxmms però con la soluzione proposta da voi ripetendo l'emerge mi da un'errore sull'ebuild dicendo che non è valido perché ha un size differente e consiglia di aggiornare portage...presumo che non gli piaccia essere modificato!quindi come risolvo?avete idee?

Grazie

----------

## Luca89

Devi dare "ebuild path/to/ebuild digest".

----------

## cotlod

Ricevuto il messaggio!...e funziona tutto perfettamente, grazie!

----------

